# The House of Fraser Building in Glasgow, UK



## Gypsum Fantastic (Jan 10, 2022)

The post about the Manchester Britannia Hotel inspired me to post pics and a news story about the House of Fraser building in Glasgow, UK.






​
In the 1990s this store was my 'go to' place for clothes in the days where I thought it was worth buying designer tops and jeans . In fact the department I bought from was in the basement floor (and maybe that's not the only basement floor ). Even back then in that basement floor there was a nasty dampness smell and some visible signs of water damage, which leads me onto the second reason for my post.

Breaking news here in Scotland is suggesting the building might be at threat because of water damage. Or perhaps they are building the narrative for yet another glorious old world building to be demolished to dust?

Historic House of Fraser building begins to collapse due to water damage



> Parts of the iconic Buchanan Street shop have started to show serious signs of water damage, raising fears over the future of the protected building
> 
> Shocking images have emerged of internal ceilings and walls of the category A listed House of Fraser building in Glasgow beginning to collapse due to water damage.
> 
> ...





> A staff member speaking about the state of the building last year said: "It's insane they aren't dealing with the issues. The place is collapsing and has white mould that has been left to rot and fester.
> 
> "The roof on the fourth floor is noticeably falling and the men's toilet is blocked off because the ceiling has collapsed. They've painted over where it's leaking into the third floor.
> 
> ...


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 10, 2022)

Funny - the photo of the interior of this structure brought back a very random memory I had of a trip to Cleveland, OH in the early 2000s. It is the spitting image of this building, which at the time was a mall

Cleveland Arcade - Wikipedia




Interestingly enough there is a subway station at the bottom floor, so you can also check “large subterranean tunnel system” off the list of curios.


Gypsum Fantastic said:


> Breaking news here in Scotland is suggesting the building might be at threat because of water damage. Or perhaps they are building the narrative for yet another glorious old world building to be demolished to dust?



I am not surprised to learn that in this age of Wall Street and corrupt global monetary systems - structures like this are left to rot away. It is clear that regardless who or when these structures were created - they were built in a manner that is counter-intuitive to the current scams of “lower overhead, higher profit” board rooms. Even if we still maintained the skills necessary for upkeep (it is unlikely- it seems most of this skilled labor was killed off in the wars) the amount of money it costs to keep the structure from taking on water is simply not a priority.

All that seems to be left to do is sell the assets off and liquidate. As I’ve mentioned in other threads - history is destroyed for far less conspiratorial reasons than the destruction of the old world. This building is a number in a ledger that exists in a billionaires portfolio, nothing more.


----------



## Coulness (Jan 16, 2022)

This has brought to my mind how many outstanding buildings in UK towns and cities were owned by House of Fraser at one point.  Quite the portfolio.
(Inverness, Dingwall- small market town in Highlands, Edinburgh)


----------



## Silent Bob (Jan 17, 2022)

Very similar building used as a House of Fraser in Hull, I see a pattern  - the Menswear is in the basement here aswell!


----------

